# Bucktooth TETRA



## red_billy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey ya'll, anyone have any experience with the Buck Tooth Tetra - Exodon paradoxus. I was thinking of keeping a solitary fish in a 20 gallon. How big do they get and can they be kept alone? I wanna keep one like a mini P!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I have one that has been living w/ my 5" rhom for about 3-4 months now. I like these fish. Your idea would be a neat tank, maybe not very exciting at all. But a school of them is real nice. They grow pretty slow, mine's been 3" for this whole time.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Non-Piranha_*


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i store hass a buinch of these rexos at like 2 inch ina 5 gallon.... thinkin bout buyin um to get them outta missury and into a 20 long.....

the kinda look like a minnow but with a piranhas head


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

wont do well on its own in a 20g, it will be boring, it will not be happy and you will not like it.


----------



## conv1ct ch1clid (Mar 3, 2004)

thats my little brother and he sed a bunch of these exos (the lil bastard is rich damn his paperroute and job at stop and shop lol)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

huh?


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Exos grow to about 6" and do far better in shoals of atleast 3


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Olson said:


> Exos grow to about 6" and do far better in shoals of atleast 3










and a long tank for them to move in


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

definitly mini Ps. They have more balls than a P.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> definitly mini Ps. They have more balls than a P.


definitely...opening up the lid and having the little bastards jump out of the water trying to get the food was possibly the coolest fish thing I have ever seen.

even if it did scare the crap out of me the first time when one hit my finger


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

Here is some information..............
http://www.aquariacentral.com/species/db.c...&view_records=1


----------

